# Peavey 5150 cab vs EVH 5150 cab



## zilla (Feb 25, 2015)

anyone know if there are any significant differences between these two 4x12 cabs?

Peavey used Sheffield speakers, EVH uses their EVH branded Celestions.. but sonically how do they compare?

Thinking about getting a cab for my 5150 III head....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 25, 2015)

If you like Greenbacks, get the EVH. 

If you like shitty stock speakers, get the Peavey.

Honestly, even though the EVH's are low-powered compared to most other cabs, I think the cab will blow the PV out of the water.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 25, 2015)

A few people are saying the Celestion G12EVH speakers are just G12H heritage greenbacks with a different sticker on the back (and a lower price). 

Just FYI. I've heard they're pretty decent.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 25, 2015)

The EVH cab will sound a lot better. The Peavey Sheffield speakers are widely renowned (by me) as the world's okay-est speakers, while the Greenbacks are a classic, can-do-no-wrong choice, and for good reason. 

I don't own the EVH cab, but have tried the 4x12 and 2x12 versions a number of times, and have played a bunch on my friend's Peavey 5150 cab with the Sheffields and own a 6505 combo with those speakers as well. In general, the Sheffields are kinda harsh in the highs with a big low end, but the highs and lows are emphasized so much that it gets a scooped sound/feel IME. The Greenbacks, by comparison, are smoother, represent the mids better, and can handle more low end from the amp without flubbing out. 

Here's a pretty good comparison of the Sheffields to a V30. Obviously not the same as a Greenback, but similar in a broad sense. 



Not to mention the EVH cab will be better built than the Peavey. The 5150 cab, like all Peavey products, is built like a damn tank, but isn't as well sealed and uses cheaper wood for the enclosure than the more "standard" birch ply of the EVH


----------



## glpg80 (Feb 25, 2015)

Honestly I liked the sheffield speakers. They show the true tone of the amplifier you're playing and are extremely well built to take a beating. I'm talking dump the floyd with a 5150 on 10 and still work.

For a working musician they will do fine. I gigged two stock 5150 cabinets before upgrading to splawns and the 5150's sounded better than any marshall cabinet I ever played including my 3rd cabinet which was a 1986 all original Rola G12-65 loaded slant cabinet.

IMHO A lot of players on a forum jump on the 5150 cabinet hate bandwagon, but they are better than anything offered new on the shelf from marshall today. YMMV.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 25, 2015)

But we're not comparing them to Marshall. We're comparing them to EVH cabs, which I'd say are a whole lot better.  

I'd agree that I'd take a used Peavey 5150 over a new Marshall cab, because of the price mostly. I find Marshall cabs overrated, especially the G12T-loaded ones. With that said, the Marshall Modeforu cabs are the best cabs ever made.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 25, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you like Greenbacks, get the EVH.
> 
> If you like shitty stock speakers, get the Peavey.
> 
> Honestly, even though the EVH's are low-powered compared to most other cabs, I think the cab will blow the PV out of the water.




True and right to the point !!!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 26, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I find Marshall cabs overrated, especially the G12T-loaded ones. With that said, the Marshall Modeforu cabs are the best cabs ever made.



Which I find ironic because the Mode Four series is some of the most unknown/underrated stuff Marshall has ever put out


----------



## wat (Feb 27, 2015)

The EVH cab will blow the Peavey Cab out of the water. The EVH cab is actually beautiful sounding.




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> With that said, the Marshall Modeforu cabs are the best cabs ever made.





TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Which I find ironic because the Mode Four series is some of the most unknown/underrated stuff Marshall has ever put out



Oh shit I forgot all about that amp. Anybody know how much the heads and cabs were new back when they made them?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 27, 2015)

ZZounds still has the original price for the Modefour head, surprisingly. $1600.

The cabs probably went for $700 - $900.


----------

